# Any1 install non itchy attic insulation rolls?



## AlbacoreA (23 Sep 2009)

Any1 install non itchy attic insulation rolls?


----------



## ark (1 Oct 2009)

as an insulation contractor I have installed many types of attic insulation, assuming you are referring to fibreglass rolls I find Knauf Loft roll the easiest to work with and the least "itchy" see [broken link removed]


----------



## AlbacoreA (1 Oct 2009)

Thanks for that. Why is it less itchy?


----------



## ark (1 Oct 2009)

no problem.

it's down to what they call "ecose technology" basically it is made from more natural materials than your average fibreglass roll, from their website:

"Manufactured from naturally occurring and/or recycled raw materials, and bonded using a bio-based technology free from formaldehyde, phenols, acrylics and with no artificial colours, bleach or dyes added"

[broken link removed]

off the top of my head there isn't much of a difference in cost compared to other fibreglass rolls, we use it on all our attic jobs these days because of its easier and healthier to work with, without compromising performance (thermal etc)


----------

